# Frustrated with Steelhead



## lunker23

So, I found a few new honey holes that are currently holding some beasts! I fished today with only one hookup and nothing landed. 
I fished for approx 4 hours with no luck and I'm completely frustrated! I threw eggs, nymphs, streamers, etc. 
The stream has very minimal flow, water is clear and low. 
I know presentation is key, but I have no issues with presentation when I fish at Sunnybrook Trout Club.
Ugh!!! I'm ready to take up croquet or basket weaving!!!!


----------



## ejsell

I know the feeling. But it's better to be out fishing than sitting at work. I'm assuming the trout at the club are a lot more used to people than steelhead who spent the past year deep in the lake. Add to that they are pretty well fed by the time they get into the tribs and can afford to be a lot pickier when it comes to our presentation. 
I stood next to a 12 year old kid last fall on the Elk who was hooking up on almost every drift when the rest of us weren't doing anything. I think he was just getting a perfectly natural drift at the end of the pool we were fishing. When he left someone moved into his spot and the same thing happened.


----------



## Steelaholic

Clear water you have to downsize everything, Try a 4 lb. test fluorocarbon leader. Smaller shot. I'll drive an extra 50 miles for the right visibility.


----------



## creekcrawler

> The stream has very minimal flow, water is clear and low.


If you can see them, they are looking at you.
They also might have got hit hard by someone before you.


----------



## smsnyder

I caught 16 steelhead on 2 3 day trips all on black bead headed wolly buggers. I was using about 4 foot of leader off my fly line a drifting the fly.


----------



## fly_ohio

Lunker23, I hear ya it can be frustrating at first but that's what makes it fun. Be persistent, it took me 6 years to finally get a good feel for where the fish are also like steelaholic said water conditions are key. These days I mostly swing flies but would be willing to meet up if you wanted.


----------



## lunker23

Day 2 of being skunked! I hate Steelhead fishing! I'm selling all my gear and taking up selling Pampered Chef stuff. 
Ugh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AC_ESS

I'll give $100 for all your gear, your membership to sunny brook and I'll be your first order for pampered chef


----------



## ldrjay

May I ask what river system?


----------



## lunker23

AC.... Come and pick this crap up today. You'll get a brand new Orvis Recon 10 foot 7 weight rod, Orvis Recon 10 foot 4 weight rod, Orvis Access reel, Orvis Hydros reel, numerous flies, tippet, leaders, etc.
The Sunnybrook membership is paid in full for the remainder of the year. I'll sign over membership to you.


----------



## lunker23

Idrjay, you can ask, but why would I disclose the location of a honey hole (even though I'm not catching any fish)? I tell you and then you tell two friends and so on.


----------



## Angling

lunker23 said:


> Idrjay, you can ask, but why would I disclose the location of a honey hole (even though I'm not catching any fish)? I tell you and then you tell two friends and so on.



Why do you care? Youre going to be selling pampered chef! Ill beat AC's offer if you throw in the honey hole so i can post it for all.....


----------



## W DeMarco

So you lost one lunker. Shouldn't do that. That's the most important rule for having a successful steelheading day, because the bite is often rare. If you're fishing a honey hole loaded with non biters then it could be about timing. It is 930 at the time of this post. By 1030 I will be somewhere on the chagrin and have much lower expectations than if it were 530am.


----------



## musclebeach22

I wouldn't call it a honey hole if the fish there don't bite! Lol lunker, ldrjay wasn't asking for your spot, he just asked what river system....chagrin, rocky, grand....that's still very vague. I don't think you will lose your honey hole. I went out on Friday and counted 63 fish at one time on one gravel bed of the chagrin. The rivers are all LOADED with fish right now. I wouldn't consider a spot with a lot of fish a honey hole unless they are biting. But try doing what others have suggested. Try sneaking up on the fish and staying out of sight. Keep the fish in between you and the sun whenever possible to keep your shadow away from them. First thing I would try with them if throwing a very small nymph. Something that looks ordinary in the water. Soothing they would expect to see floating down the river. I love throwing streamers, zonkers, and buggers, but you will get 10x as many bites in clear water on nymphs than you will on any of those flies


----------



## Angling

musclebeach22 said:


> Try sneaking up on the fish and staying out of sight. Keep the fish in between you and the sun whenever possible to keep your shadow away from them.


Lmfao!!! Just when im tiring of trolling this site....


----------



## musclebeach22

As crazy as this may sound, FISH HAVE EYES! And believe it or not, they can actually SEE with those eyes. You don't think fish see you standing there when there is crystal clear water? Maybe you should try it. Bet you'd catch more fish.


----------



## CloudySea

Day 2 of being skunked? Try more than 20 lol...unless you count smallies and suckers here and there... I'll figure it out one of these days!


----------



## musclebeach22

Cloudysea, what river are u fishing? If you live near the chagrin or would like to fish it, send me a p.m. I think I can put u on some fish


----------



## Angling

musclebeach22 said:


> As crazy as this may sound, FISH HAVE EYES! And believe it or not, they can actually SEE with those eyes. You don't think fish see you standing there when there is crystal clear water? Maybe you should try it. Bet you'd catch more fish.


Ill bet your right! Lmmfao now!!!!


----------



## musclebeach22

Haha you keep trolling and we'll keep catching!


----------



## lunker23

The fish are indeed biting as my buddy was pulling them in with no problems. I wasn't there with him, but he set up his iPhone and Facetimed me.
I honestly know it's my lack of stealthiness and presentation. I'm going to hit the river with my buddy so he can give me pointers. Please remember that this is my second season with chasing chrome.


----------



## Angling

musclebeach22 said:


> Haha you keep trolling and we'll keep catching!


I hope you do. I will!


----------



## musclebeach22

Keep your head up and think of every time u go out as a practice session. Don't go out with the idea of just catching fish. Go out there with the idea of becoming more proficient with your presentation and the fish will come. That I can promise u. And ignore the guys on here who are just trolling. There are a lot of other good guys who really do like to share tips and ideas to help each other out. I don't know if it is in your price range, But the guys at chagrin river outfitters are fantastic. Even a half day guiding trip would probably be great for you. I'm sure they could give you some helpful suggestions and bring to light some things you may not know or realize. Or you can find someone on here who knows what they are doing and pick their brain.


----------



## Chef T

Frustration is part of the steelhead game my friend. The good news is, no matter how long you've fished for them, you will always run into a scenario that puzzles you. Keep hacking...


----------



## ldrjay

lunker23 said:


> Idrjay, you can ask, but why would I disclose the location of a honey hole (even though I'm not catching any fish)? I tell you and then you tell two friends and so on.


Ok im gonna just say obviously you dont read many of my posts on here. I dont give others spots away. I didnt ask for the spot. I have many of my own. I actually help people catch fish more than I get to go out. So since you dont want any help ill bow outta this post. Lol steelhead are freaking easy as all get out to catch. Maybe you should sell all that fancy gear. Lol.


----------



## lunker23

ldrjay said:


> Ok im gonna just say obviously you dont read many of my posts on here. I dont give others spots away. I didnt ask for the spot. I have many of my own. I actually help people catch fish more than I get to go out. So since you dont want any help ill bow outta this post. Lol steelhead are freaking easy as all get out to catch. Maybe you should sell all that fancy gear. Lol.



LOL, even though you probably won't see this since you bailed on this thread, thanks for the good laugh.


----------



## ldrjay

lunker23 said:


> LOL, even though you probably won't see this since you bailed on this thread, thanks for the good laugh.


No thank you.


----------



## racetech

lunker just give up the spot. Ill come out and catch no fish with you lol


----------



## lunker23

ldrjay said:


> No thank you.



I thought you bailed on me? Good to know that deep down you do care 
Honestly, this post started off as a light hearted attempt at showing frustration with catching these magnificent creatures, but it kind of went off course. 
Please know that I have no ill feelings towards anybody. Right now I really want to use this location to work on my skills and to keep the pressure on the fish low. 
These holes aren't top secret as I did have the pleasure of running into a few other anglers working the holes. They were spin fishing with spoons and were having no luck as well. Could've been because the kid they had with them was throwing rocks into the water trying to hit the Steel. 
Anyways, please know that once I get this Steelhead thing down, I'll be more than happy to disclose the location.


----------



## ldrjay

lunker23 said:


> I thought you bailed on me? Good to know that deep down you do care
> Honestly, this post started off as a light hearted attempt at showing frustration with catching these magnificent creatures, but it kind of went off course.
> Please know that I have no ill feelings towards anybody. Right now I really want to use this location to work on my skills and to keep the pressure on the fish low.
> These holes aren't top secret as I did have the pleasure of running into a few other anglers working the holes. They were spin fishing with spoons and were having no luck as well. Could've been because the kid they had with them was throwing rocks into the water trying to hit the Steel.
> Anyways, please know that once I get this Steelhead thing down, I'll be more than happy to disclose the location.


Ill try again as we got off on wrong foot. Reason I ask is because if its local I can give help its what I do. If not than not much I can do. Hont at this point in the year I really couldnt care less about steel fishin. I may go once more but ive switched to wally and smallie and crappie. I was just looking for the river system not the trib or hole. Thats all.


----------



## rickerd

Lunker23,
There is truth in what others are saying. In low clear water, you must not let them sense you. (Includes sight) I've stood in shadows of trees before, laid on my side to cast to them, try whatever you need to do. If it is a small stream, I assure you in those conditions, when you alert one fish, they all know you are there. You must hunt these fish. They are not feeding all the time. You have to be ready when they are. 

Try nymphs and soft hackle flies on 4X or even 5X tippet. Try casting from extreme places above and below them. when you wade, do not make a mud line or grind your steps. Walk like a crane. But I have learned this as someone who can cast to a fish for a couple hours without a take. You are wasting your time. Go find other fish that are in a better mood and don't let them know you are fishing them.

BTW I fished to some tough fish today for an hour and only got one at the very end. I knew if I went to nymphs I would have a better chance. They didn't even want skinny minnows or streamers.

Rickerd


----------



## smsnyder

In two days me and a friend hooked over 50 steelhead. We used chartrouse sucker spawn and woolie buggers. Landed about half of them. We released all the fish to fight another day. Waterways are loaded with steelhead. Best fishing I have ever experience.


----------



## Angling

C'mon... Hide behind trees, walk like a crane, skinny minnows....... Lololololol


----------



## flylogicsteelhead

It sounds as though your location is a feeder trib off the grand. Based on what you said about kids being there throwing rocks trying to hit the steel. Once the fish end up in small streams they typically only have one thing on their mind, hot lovin. Most of those fish are relatively inactive and not willing to feed so the most common approach if you're even going to hook them is downsizing your presentation with size 14, 16 or 18 hooks or maybe finesse nymphing. And yes stay out of view and downsize tippet.


----------



## Flathead76

The biggest mistake that steelheaders make is wading. Try to stay out of the water as much as possible. Many feel that because your wearing chest waders that they have to use them. To get the drift of what I am saying next time you go fishing just try wearing a pair of knee high rubber boots with out getting wet. If many tried this they would see thier hook ups go up. 

Steelheading is like banging your head againt a wall until you figure it out. There is a big learning curve in steelheading. Once you get around that curve it can be very frustrating. Once you get past it the fishing gets much easier. Take notes on what works and be like a two year old that just learned the word "why". Finding an experienced steelhead fisherman to help you will take alot of time out of the learning curve. Just hang in there because it will get better.


----------



## Maple City Basser

Stealth is most important. I only use jigs on a spinning reel and long rod, mold my own in various shapes, use high quality strong hooks, and have various colors and sizes. People laugh at me when I crawl to the edge of the river on my belly, or climb the trees on the high banks with my expensive prescription polarized glasses to spot the fish. The other day on the Vermilion I snuck up on a school of big fish and observed them for about a half hour deciding how to attack. I cast various jigs once or twice each going through 15 presentations, then BANG. 3 fish on 3 casts including this piggy. It's all about stealth, presentation, and timing. Catch and release normally but this guy just wouldn't revive even after 15 minutes effort. Keep trying, study all you can, someday it will all come together and you will be hooked for a lifetime. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## lunker23

I wanted to provide an update.
I hired a guide (actually a coworkers of mine) last week and spent a good 9 hours on the river with him.
We went over casting, reading water, rigging, presentation, playing a fish, landing, release, etc.
This was the best money I've spent in a long time. I have a better understanding of the Steelhead game we all like to play. 
Since last week I've been out almost every day and have had great success each time. I've landed a good amount, had some Steelies break me off, missed a few due to poor hook set, etc. I'm actually really enjoying myself on the river once again. Granted I've been at this madness for a little over a year. 
So, if you're on the fence about hiring a guide, DO IT! If you need names and contact info of some local guides, send me a PM. Though the season is coming to an end, you can always get on their list for the fall.......
<•~~^~~<


----------



## lunker23

If I can figure out how to post pix from my iPhone , I have plenty to share....


----------



## ldrjay

Isn't it funny how easy they really are? If they didnt fight so hard they would be boring.


----------



## ducman491

I felt your pain for a long time. I bought an 8wt fly rod 3years ago with the sole purpose of targeting steelhead. So this is my 6th season (3 falls & 3 springs) and I just got my first steel on a fly rod last week. I couldn't even get bites before. 

What helped me was a trip to Sunny Brook trout club with a friend. I could see the fish and how they positioned in the current and around structure. How they reacted to the fly if they didn't eat it. Another thing that helped was the fish that broke me off at the tippet knot. He took my thingamabobber and stayed in the pool. I could see where he was holding because of the bright orange bobber. That fish didn't bite again but I caught 2 more holding in a similar area at a different spot on the river. 

Frustrating but rewarding at the same time.


----------



## rickerd

Because it is hard, it feels so good to succeed.
I ended my 2nd season of steelheading with a total of 16 fish and I fished the season hard. My last 2 days that year it all clicked. I found a deeper slot between a rock and a embedded stump that was lined up with dropbacks. I hooked 16 and landed 8 in 90 mins then got to work by 9am on a Friday morning. My last fish was a bright femaile 28 inches. The next morning went to same spot and caught 3 more. I finally learned how to drift drag free and not spook the fish with my approach. Now that I've been fishing them for so long, I appreciate how rare those days still are.

It took me about 4 days of dry fly fishing to catch as many. The resident trout are just more willing to eat especially during a hatch. So steelheading feels more satisfying because of the challenge and the limited time they are here.

have fun, I may get one more day in this year,
Rickerd


----------



## kapposgd

Duuuuude how did you not call off work that day!


----------



## rickerd

My arm was hurting. I had to build up to that kind of success. I did repeat that in 2013 though and I did call off that day. Once the clouds cleared and the sun came up, it was tough to catch them after 10am so unless the clouds stay out, I will call it a day by 8:30am usually.

Those certainly are the days to remember.
Rickerd


----------



## pafisher

Can't always count on the Sun to turn them off,sometimes it seems that it does but there are days that I have had lots of action md day with the Sun shining!
Rickerd,how bout we try to get together next season?


----------



## rickerd

pafisher said:


> Can't always count on the Sun to turn them off,sometimes it seems that it does but there are days that I have had lots of action md day with the Sun shining!
> Rickerd,how bout we try to get together next season?


Pafisher,
I'd like to meet again to fish with you. I know you are right about the sun. That probably is the most frustrating thing for me about steelhead. Sometimes the scientific data just doesn't produce "typical" results. The river went up a bit today. Maybe just a few left to get my last steel of the season.
I may turn my sights on stream trout now. I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## lunker23

Gents, I for one put my Steelhead gear away for the season. The rivers are at critical state with temperatures, height and flow. 
I know that I'm just s schmuck that barely knows his right hand from his left, but I think we all should close out the Steelhead season already. 
These fish are going to have a difficult time getting back to the lake as it is. If you need your Trout fix, PM me and I'll take you to Sunnybrook Trout Club for the day. I'm probably heading up there both days this weekend.


----------



## ducman491

If I go to the river it'll be for smallies because I broke my 8wt. Oops


----------

